# Buying IPO: DATA



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I was going to get into this this morning but TDW doesn't pick it up. Does it take a while for it to be available on the web interface and you need to call in? 

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:DATA&ei=_1eWUeC4NuG1iALX2wE


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

none the IPO is over, stock is trading now.

if tdw doesn't show a quote you'd have to phone a rep to place a trade. They'll give you the web commish, i'm sure.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> none the IPO is over, stock is trading now.
> 
> if tdw doesn't show a quote you'd have to phone a rep to place a trade. They'll give you the web commish, i'm sure.


Yeah sorry, my wording was poor - I know IPO is technically correct. So I could call in the day before and say - 'buy at market tomorrow at open'? That would likely be as close to IPO as an individual investor could get, yes?

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

none said:


> Yeah sorry, my wording was poor - I know IPO is technically correct. So I could call in the day before and say - 'buy at market tomorrow at open'? That would likely be as close to IPO as an individual investor could get, yes?


yikes

double yikes

please don't ever do this. With a red-hot stock u have no way knowing at what price it will commence trading. Some hot IPOs open the first day at double the IPO issue price. No way of knowing. It's the very worst time to place a market order.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Triple yikes.

Take a look at the price chart of some recent IPOs.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, again - my wording is poor in general it seems this morning! I just meant that in a theoretical way is all. Thanks again.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

all the details will be in the prospectus which i haven't read/am not going to read ...

however these IPO shares are actually shares being sold by existing Tableau shareholders - ie private shareholders from the venture stages.

is that stanford prof Hanrahan among the sellers? the guy who invented the glam movie effects? i bet he is. Prospec will say for sure.

IPOs that are actually recycled holdings from the original entrepreneurs are often frowned upon. The thinking is that insiders usually pick a time to sell when shares are very fulsomely valued indeed. Insiders almost never need the money & they sure don't sell when shares are cheap.

did DATA IPO buyers just fund a luxurious retirement for professor hanrahan & Co? looks like ...


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah - this is all still new to me. For the next few years I'm all about ETFs but I live vicariously through a friend who just bought in (and lobbied me really hard to buy TSLA a month ago but I resisted! (unfortunately). Ah well, it's all very exciting stuff of course.


----------

